

Study: Twitter's Close to Completely Useless (according to subway rag) - yummyfajitas
http://www.metro.us/us/article/2009/06/05/04/3818-82/index.xml

======
jarrodtaylor
From the article: 'Ten percent of users create 90 percent of content,
researchers find'.

Welcome to the internet, metro.us and Harvard researchers. Most sites have a
lot more people reading than contributing.

Twitter is just a platform. Expectations aside, it's usefulness depends on how
you use it. No single venue is going to give a good 'representative cross-
section of [what] the public is thinking'. That's why we have the terms target
audience and vocal minority.

